# Axis ekit installment



## shredfreak (Jul 8, 2007)

So our drummer finally got his axis longboard pedals and bought the ekit aswell.

Thing now is that he can't get the trigger on the right pedal. What's the deal here with this one?

The pedals he got are these http://www.axispercussion.com/images/A-L2_600.jpg

Going to rehearsel now so i hope to have more info in a few hours.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 8, 2007)

I think to get it on the double pedal you have to take off the slave attachment to put it on the right pedal. I'm not too sure though. Tell him to head to the Derek Roddy forums and make a post on there. Shit loads of guys over there have Axis and e-kits.


----------



## shredfreak (Jul 8, 2007)

Got the thing installed this afternoon after a few tries. It's pretty tricky to get it right though so it's a pity there isn't a better manual with it.

Anyhow, problem solved


----------



## HannesNysten (Jul 17, 2007)

A word of warning though, Axis e-kits on a double pedal is`nt really a good idea, the spring that`s attached to the hammer has a bad habit of slammin into the connecting piece of the slave bar, making the springs brake. :/ This will not be a problem if you have a pretty short beater angle.


----------

